# Not sure the politically correct way to go about this is



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

I put down my best buddy (almost 10) a couple of weeks ago for a first-time bite. He had many physical ailments (was reason enough to be put down) as well as difficulty adapting to our 6-month-old daughter. We were hesitant about putting him down, but we knew it was the right decision. 

I live in NY. We cannot own weapons, and if I could, I am not sure I want one in the house. I always felt safe leaving my two girls home with my old dog. But now without a dog, it does weigh in the back of my mind. Just the bark alone makes people second guess. I also want my daughter growing up with a dog. I think raising an animal is an incredibly rewarding experience. 

The last dog I owned was a WGL, and his personality was amazing, but his hips and elbows were terrible. I know there are no guarantees, but I am terrified of going through HD with a puppy. With that being said I know there are a lot of rules on how to go about asking for help. Some of you offered up some great advice and kindness in my thread about if putting him down was the correct move. I was hoping those same posters could recommend some breeders that I could start researching.

I am looking for a show dog again. We are an active family, and my first GSD puppy (i thought had a lot of drive) was a lot of work. I could not imagine a working line.

I like Kenlyn GSD. Could others make any other suggestions on some breeders to research? I live in NY so I would love some local recommendations too if possible!


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

I apologize in advance if this is not the right way to ask these questions ::))))


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

If you want an American Showline pup, I'd contact Christi Halliday of Imp-Cen Kennels. I have a 10 year old female that's a mix of American and German blood. The American side came from her kennel, and she's got fantastic temperament, and is still a bundle of energy at 10 years of age. I also like the look of the dogs Christi breeds - they have great bone, nice, strong heads and, as ASL dogs go, are not excessively angulated. http://www.manta.com/c/mr4pmyr/imp-cen-kennels

Connie is Christy's mom and the kennel founder. It's been in business for a LOT longer than 7 years!!
Christi's FB page:https://www.facebook.com/bisgsd?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab&pnref=friends.all

My dog is very protective of my home, and great with kids. 

This dog is a litter sister to my pup's mother: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=529747-impcens-andromeda


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

As much as I like Rumor, due to her BIS win at Westminister, you will pay top dollar for anything from that kennel! Better to go with another kennel that has similar lines. 

Christi just had one of her females bred, so hopefully, there are pups coming soon. If that doesn't work out for you, I'd trust her advice in recommending another litter from a different breeder. Although she has all but stopped handling dogs due to physical problems, she used to be a very active professional handler, so she has excellent knowledge of the breed. She also is qualified as a judge for GSDs and a number of other breeds!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunsilver said:


> As much as I like Rumor, due to her BIS win at Westminister, you will pay top dollar for anything from that kennel! Better to go with another kennel that has similar lines.


The board keeps eating my posts!

I didn't buy my dog directly from Kenlyn. She was placed through another breeder. Therefore, I didn't work directly with Kenlyn and don't know their pricing structure. However, I can't imagine that every litter is priced as though they are Rumor offspring. OP, you'd have to talk to them to find out specifics.

I will say that the Kenlyn dog sitting on my couch next to me is healthy and happy and solid. She is exactly the dog I wanted and she's also some things I didn't realize I wanted until a year in. Or two. Or three. She has consistently done and been everything I've asked of her. 

OP, you can PM me if you have questions. I tried PMing you but my phone ate my message.


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> If you want an American Showline pup, I'd contact Christi Halliday of Imp-Cen Kennels. I have a 10 year old female that's a mix of American and German blood. The American side came from her kennel, and she's got fantastic temperament, and is still a bundle of energy at 10 years of age. I also like the look of the dogs Christi breeds - they have great bone, nice, strong heads and, as ASL dogs go, are not excessively angulated. http://www.manta.com/c/mr4pmyr/imp-cen-kennels
> 
> Connie is Christy's mom and the kennel founder. It's been in business for a LOT longer than 7 years!!
> Christi's FB page:https://www.facebook.com/bisgsd?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab&pnref=friends.all
> ...



Thanks for this info SS. I will certainly look at it. It just shows how much research I have to do yet. I didnt realize Rumor was from that Kennel.


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> The board keeps eating my posts!
> 
> I didn't buy my dog directly from Kenlyn. She was placed through another breeder. Therefore, I didn't work directly with Kenlyn and don't know their pricing structure. However, I can't imagine that every litter is priced as though they are Rumor offspring. OP, you'd have to talk to them to find out specifics.
> 
> ...


Watery- I am def going to message you. I had planned on it before I started this thread!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

[sigh] No, Rumor is NOT from Imp-Cen kennels, but she has some of the same lines as Christi's dogs. I also see similarities in structure, due to the influence of Dallas (Kismet's Sight for Sore Eyes).


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

No gaurantees like you said but you can hedge your bet with a good breeder that has OFA'd and DNA tested their breeding stock.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have Max who is american showline from Jessica Torres of Woodhaven's kennels in Southampton New Jersey. She is mainly into showing and a few of her pups have went to do cadaver work. Im not sure if she has pups available but incredibly happy with Max. He shares a few of the same relatives as rumor and one is Dallas- kismet sight for sore eyes. We have two kids and many young relatives in the fAmily ranging from 1 and up. He adores the kids and tons of fun. I love his conformation he is very moderate. He is not crazy about dogs outside his family but the easily managed. He is suscpcious of certain strangers and watchful. Protective of his family and property. He is Mr. personality with his family with his affectionate , sweet and playful side. Very affectionate always right with the family. Super fun! 

We have a 8 months old wgsl pup - Luna from Beth at hollow hills in Pennsylvania. She is a complete sweet heart and could not be a better match. Fits right into the family on day 1 and was a easy transition. She does require much exercise but settles down incredibly well and so well behaved. She is gentle and calm and tough. Super affectionate. I know Beth has litters now she has pups now not sure what is available. 

I keep in touch periodically with both breeders and they always are there to answer any questions I have. Very happy!


https://m.facebook.com/HollowHillsGSD/


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunsilver said:


> [sigh] No, Rumor is NOT from Imp-Cen kennels, but she has some of the same lines as Christi's dogs. I also see similarities in structure, due to the influence of Dallas (Kismet's Sight for Sore Eyes).


I read OP as saying he didn't know Rumor was from Kenlyn (Kenlyn being "that kennel"). The "[sigh]" was kind of rude.

Also, I would doubt any similarities would be due to Dallas alone. Dallas is pretty ubiquitous as an ancestor. Lots of ASL dogs from lots of kennels have Dallas in their pedigree.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

When you say "looking for a show dog", do you mean to *actively* show, or are you looking for a pet from show lines?


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

Xeph said:


> When you say "looking for a show dog", do you mean to *actively* show, or are you looking for a pet from show lines?


A pet from show line. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Nook&I said:


> A pet from show line. Sorry for the confusion


I don't think you'd go wrong with Kenlyn, then. Please feel free to PM me if you want to know anything specific about my dog or my experiences with her, but in a word, she's awesome. She rocks it at being an active pet, and she's been happy to dabble in dog activities. The two things I know I couldn't do with her are IPO and conformation showing; the one thing I'm fairly certain I couldn't do with her is herding. Anything else I think would be fair game if I was willing to put in the work. She would do at least well enough for us to have some fun.


----------

